
How to keep both data on aws s3 and glacier - vishnunair
I want to keep a backup of an AWS s3 bucket. If I use Glacier, it will archive the files from the bucket and moved to the Glacier but it will also delete the files from s3. I don&#x27;t want to delete the files from s3. I want to keep a copy of both. One option is to try with EBS volume. You can mount the AWS s3 bucket with s3fs and copy it to the EBS.  Is there any other way to keep both files?
======
vitovito
Use two buckets, one for availability through S3 and one for Glacier? You
don't even have to upload twice, you can do an S3-side PUT:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/API/RESTObjectCOP...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/API/RESTObjectCOPY.html)

~~~
vishnunair
thanks!! let me try it :)

